# Good Life + Bad People = NT?



## AnimatedJames (Aug 17, 2014)

This is just a theory, and maybe someone thought of it before, but maybe...
Having a good life but being surrounded by crappy people makes you grow up to be an NT
and having a bad life but being surrounded by loving caring people makes you become an NF?


----------



## Demoiselle Dys (Oct 29, 2014)

I've got a good life and was surrounded by loving caring people.  But I somewhat can see where you are coming from. 
Also, my INTP friend was surrounded by a loving and caring family, though her parents are now separeted and she lives with her mother and grandma. She's unique child, and is always telling me that I am the older sister she never had. If being alone since childhood has something to do with her becoming an INTP I couln't tell. But it's interesting to think about how our personalities are shaped.


----------



## AnimatedJames (Aug 17, 2014)

I only theorized it because of my own life and my INFP friend's life. Me: Fairly decent successful life, but constantly surrounded by people who hate me (including family)
My friend: Been poor/broke at least once, made tons of mistakes, but he's still the most optimistic person and EVERYONE loves him.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

eh it depends, my life is average and when the people aren't pissing me off they're great!!


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I guess that's an interesting summary, though I'm sure there are exceptions to your observations. For me, I have loving parents, but I wasn't really the proactive individual during my younger years. Before I really got involved with life in high school, I was a bit of a quiet nerd that preferred reading books in the corner to playing on the playground at recess. This might've molded by behavior to becoming more of an NT since I used learning as a way of occupying my time instead of people.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

My life growing up was neutral. I missed out on some things, grew up in a low socioeconomic setting, and received various perks and drawbacks. Most of my problems were directly caused by myself.

My family (all of them either SF or ST) were mostly pleasant, smart, and supportive, with the exception of my dad who's an emotional black hole.

My siblings are ESFP, ESTJ and ISFP. I don't see any patterns that would support your theory.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

The NF one does make some sense to me. However, I grew up with a great life and great people in it. 
I don't think it directly correlates to our personality types.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

What do you base your theory on? People around you build your life because your life is nothing else but your experience and that's partly created by the people around you. So your life IS directly influenced by the people around you. You can have a bad life or a good life thanks to them. Also, define a bad/good life. Is it based on wealth? Family situation (again contradicts your theory because that's the influence of people)? School life (again, people are relevant here)? Health (mental or physical)? 

You can't make a difference between your life and people in it because they shape how you perceive yourself and who you are.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Nature vs nurture.

You say they hate you, and it moulded you into an INTJ.

Maybe you were always an INTJ and they just don't like your inherent personality traits?


I was bullied a huge amount at one point in my life and I wonder if it's what turned me into an INTP. However I think the reality is that I was always an INTP, hence I was the one who allowed the playful banter to progress into actual bullying, because I prefer to just get along with people - those people just abused my INTPness.


----------



## AnimatedJames (Aug 17, 2014)

Prada said:


> What do you base your theory on? People around you build your life because your life is nothing else but your experience and that's partly created by the people around you. So your life IS directly influenced by the people around you. You can have a bad life or a good life thanks to them. Also, define a bad/good life. Is it based on wealth? Family situation (again contradicts your theory because that's the influence of people)? School life (again, people are relevant here)? Health (mental or physical)?
> 
> You can't make a difference between your life and people in it because they shape how you perceive yourself and who you are.


I guess by "life" I do mean stuff like health, finance, and resources. And by "people" I mean your family and friends and/or enemies.
And based on that, I do think you can have a not so good life, but still have great people in it... and the other way around. It all depends on your definition of life and people I guess.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Interesting theory, but not very plausible. One could grow up in the same family and surroundings, but siblings can have drastically different types.

Good/bad are subjective and not dichotomies, so it's difficult to say how that will "formulate" and NT or NF.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

AnimatedJames said:


> I guess by "life" I do mean stuff like health, finance, and resources. And by "people" I mean your family and friends and/or enemies.
> And based on that, I do think you can have a not so good life, but still have great people in it... and the other way around. It all depends on your definition of life and people I guess.


Health and finance are directly connected to the people around you. If you're father is a heavy drinker who will spend all of his money on alcohol, you will, obviously, be poor. Is that aspect bad life or bad people? Likewise, health issues can be caused by mental issues which can be caused by people around you. So, if someone is very sickly because of a depression caused by the people in his life what is that, bad life or bad people? Also, if someone has money but has mental issues is that good or bad life? Or if someone is dirt poor but extremely healthy?

My point is that you can't separate people and life and also good and bad are subjective not something you can evaluate. Regardless how much you try, there will always be a strong connection between your life and the people around you. Which is why there is a higher chance to have both good or bad.


----------



## AnimatedJames (Aug 17, 2014)

Prada said:


> Health and finance are directly connected to the people around you. If you're father is a heavy drinker who will spend all of his money on alcohol, you will, obviously, be poor. Is that aspect bad life or bad people? Likewise, health issues can be caused by mental issues which can be caused by people around you. So, if someone is very sickly because of a depression caused by the people in his life what is that, bad life or bad people? Also, if someone has money but has mental issues is that good or bad life? Or if someone is dirt poor but extremely healthy?
> 
> My point is that you can't separate people and life. Regardless how much you try, there will always be a strong connection between your life and the people around you. Which is why there is a higher chance to have both good or bad.


You're right, but just for the sake of argument (and because it's a funny thought to me) What if you had a father that spent all his money on booze and made you poor.... but LOVED YOU TO PIECES and read bed time stories to you every night and talked with you all the time and played catch with you... with a cotton ball xD To me, that' be an example of bad life, good person.... DUMBASS person, but still good person to me.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

AnimatedJames said:


> You're right, but just for the sake of argument (and because it's a funny thought to me) What if you had a father that spent all his money on booze and made you poor.... but LOVED YOU TO PIECES and read bed time stories to you every night and talked with you all the time and played catch with you... with a cotton ball xD To me, that' be an example of bad life, good person.... DUMBASS person, but still good person to me.


Is it really? A good person would never waste money he should spend on his child. Even if fighting an addiction. Do you know anyone from a family like this? Would they say their father was a good person? Then who are you to judge him as a good person when you never felt the damage his addiction did to their family?


----------



## AnimatedJames (Aug 17, 2014)

Prada said:


> Is it really? A good person would never waste money he should spend on his child. Even if fighting an addiction. Do you know anyone from a family like this? Would they say their father was a good person? Then who are you to judge him as a good person when you never felt the damage his addiction did to their family?


Fair enough. However, in life, you can be screwed over without it having anything to do with your family. Your family could be hard working morally enlightened human beings, but if you're born into poverty, that's out of their hands.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

AnimatedJames said:


> Fair enough. However, in life, you can be screwed over without it having anything to do with your family. Your family could be hard working morally enlightened human beings, but if you're born into poverty, that's out of their hands.


I could disagree here as well but it would be derailing the whole topic. My whole point was that your argument in flawed in its basis because there is a connection between the people in your life and the life itself. And that good and bad are subjective because many times you don't know the issues of that person (health or mental) unless they tell you so you can't be qualified to judge their life or the people in it. Things aren't as simple as being just good or bad, everything depends on perception.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

so what does it mean if you have a bad life surrounded by bad people?

or have a good life surrounded by good people?


----------



## AnimatedJames (Aug 17, 2014)

Prada said:


> I could disagree here as well but it would be derailing the whole topic. My whole point was that your argument in flawed in its basis because there is a connection between the people in your life and the life itself. And that good and bad are subjective because many times you don't know the issues of that person (health or mental) unless they tell you so you can't be qualified to judge their life or the people in it. Things aren't as simple as being just good or bad, everything depends on perception.


And everyone's perception is different, BUT, we all have one. We all have our own ideas of good and bad, positive and negative. Whatever your perception of that is. When I made this theory, I wasn't just talking about anyone's life. I was talking about the person replying to the thread's life. Basically, YOUR life and YOUR perception of good and bad. I wasn't trying to act like I know better. But I know my own life, and I just wanted to hear from other people about their own to see if anyone shared the same perception and learn more about different points of view. Basically, I was trying to connect.


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, as a NT, I had a good life in home with caring parents but as I started school, specially middle school forward, I had to protect myself against teenagers raised in though environments: there was important cultural differences between our families. So I instinctively learned to be less sensitive, more arrogant, and sometimes aggressive if needed. This traits made me some problems when I entered college with more cultivated people. In fact I had to revive my gentle, sensitive side which I used to hide unless with my family & close friends. I don`t know if I grew up in different conditions I was still a INTP or not.


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

You're over-generalizing based on a sample size of two, and environmental factors are too nuanced to be summed up into a sentence or two. I don't think it's that simple and there's likely no scientific way to prove it either way.


----------

